# Beckham vs Figo vs Giggs vs Overmars



## pennyhill (23 Luglio 2015)

Seguo la moda del momento.  

Quando le ali non giocavano piede opposto.


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Fate bene ad aprire confronti, al di là della ''moda''. E' giusto che ci stacchiamo un po' dal sangue amaro causato dal Milan e si parli di calcio in generale. Questo luogo è pieno di persone competenti con cui discutere di calcio è ottimo!

Comunque tra i quattro la mia simpatia va al sottovalutato Overmans. Parlo di simpatia eh. Ora passiamo al dire chi è meglio. Tra questi la tipologia di calciatore che preferisco è il Beckham di turno. Meno mobile ma tanta, tantissima classe, capacità di giocare da fermo, tiro particolare, professionalità. Giggs è uno dei figli prediletti del calcio inglese, lo rappresenta per caratteristiche e comportamenti. Un calciatore completo, duttile, capace di dribbling e rifinitura. Ma soprattutto di equilibrio. Tra loro però il migliore è stato Figo al suo apice. Tra Barcellona e inizio Real Madrid. Il dribbling di Figo resta scolpito nella storia, come anche la capacità di stare largo, accentrarsi, saltare l'uomo o scaricarla a piacimento. Dunque mi trovo costretto a votare Figo, seppur nella mia squadra prenderei David.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2015)

Giggs per continuità è sopra a tutti e 3.

Nessuno invece ha raggiunto il livello di Figo, uno dei pochi centrocampisti in grado di stravolgere l'intera squadra.

Una menzione anche per Beckham ci vuole. A volte sopravvalutato e a volte troppo criticato. Per me David è stato uno dei migliori centrocampisti degli ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fate bene ad aprire confronti, al di là della ''moda''. E' giusto che ci stacchiamo un po' dal sangue amaro causato dal Milan e si parli di calcio in generale. Questo luogo è pieno di persone competenti con cui discutere di calcio è ottimo!
> 
> Comunque tra i quattro la mia simpatia va al sottovalutato Overmans. Parlo di simpatia eh. Ora passiamo al dire chi è meglio. Tra questi la tipologia di calciatore che preferisco è il Beckham di turno. Meno mobile ma tanta, tantissima classe, capacità di giocare da fermo, tiro particolare, professionalità. Giggs è uno dei figli prediletti del calcio inglese, lo rappresenta per caratteristiche e comportamenti. Un calciatore completo, duttile, capace di dribbling e rifinitura. Ma soprattutto di equilibrio. Tra loro però il migliore è stato Figo al suo apice. Tra Barcellona e inizio Real Madrid. Il dribbling di Figo resta scolpito nella storia, come anche la capacità di stare largo, accentrarsi, saltare l'uomo o scaricarla a piacimento. Dunque mi trovo costretto a votare Figo, seppur nella mia squadra prenderei David.



Quoto tutto.

Sbaglio o ti piacciono molto i giocatori tecnici e lenti??? Pirlo, Beckham, Xabi Alonso sono tutti giocatori che ti piacciono e invece detesti i giocatori di rottura come De Jong, Gattuso ecc.ecc.??


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Giggs per continuità è sopra a tutti e 3.
> 
> Nessuno invece ha raggiunto il livello di Figo, uno dei pochi centrocampisti in grado di stravolgere l'intera squadra.
> 
> Una menzione anche per Beckham ci vuole. A volte sopravvalutato e a volte troppo criticato. Per me David è stato uno dei migliori centrocampisti degli ultimi 20 anni.



Era proprio quello UTD ad essere una macchina perfetta: Giggs - Scholes - Keane - Beckham. Uno dei migliori CC che io ricordi nell'era moderna.

Comunque Penny ha sollevato un caso non da poco. Un tempo le ali dovevano correre sulla fascia, dribblare, creare gioco e crossare in area. Oggi sono tutti trequartisti dirottati sull'esterno che pensano prima alla finalizzazione e poi al resto. L'ala vera si è estinta così come si sta estinguendo il trequartista [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto.
> 
> Sbaglio o ti piacciono molto i giocatori tecnici e lenti??? Pirlo, Beckham, Xabi Alonso sono tutti giocatori che ti piacciono e invece detesti i giocatori di rottura come De Jong, Gattuso ecc.ecc.??


Lui adora molto quelli tecnici di giocatori , mentre odia gli scarponi


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto.
> 
> Sbaglio o ti piacciono molto i giocatori tecnici e lenti??? Pirlo, Beckham, Xabi Alonso sono tutti giocatori che ti piacciono e invece detesti i giocatori di rottura come De Jong, Gattuso ecc.ecc.??



Io amo i CC tecnici e i trequartisti che creano gioco. Adoro in primis la tecnica e poi il resto. Gattuso non lo odio perché faceva doppia fase, si sovrapponeva, si allargava sulla fascia, era un difensore aggiunto, marcava ecc. Non centra niente con De Jong. Comunque sì, i miei ruoli preferiti sono i registi davanti alla difesa e i trequartisti a centrocampo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io amo i CC tecnici e i trequartisti che creano gioco. Adoro in primis la tecnica e poi il resto. Gattuso non lo odio perché faceva doppia fase, si sovrapponeva, si allargava sulla fascia, era un difensore aggiunto, marcava ecc. Non centra niente con De Jong. Comunque sì, i miei ruoli preferiti sono i registi davanti alla difesa e i trequartisti a centrocampo.



A me il trequartista n.10 alla Totti!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Lui adora molto quelli tecnici di giocatori , mentre odia gli scarponi



Gia, a me il invece esaltano i pazzi alla Gattuso, Keane, Vieira che devi avere paura quando te li trovi avanti te.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Gia, a me il invece esaltano i pazzi alla Gattuso, Keane, Vieira che devi avere paura quando te li trovi avanti te.



Io adoro i giocatori bravi e basta , mentre detesto gli scarponi , i freestyler


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io amo i CC tecnici e i trequartisti che creano gioco. Adoro in primis la tecnica e poi il resto. Gattuso non lo odio perché faceva doppia fase, si sovrapponeva, si allargava sulla fascia, era un difensore aggiunto, marcava ecc. Non centra niente con De Jong. Comunque sì, i miei ruoli preferiti sono i registi davanti alla difesa e i trequartisti a centrocampo.


Anche perché se odiassi Ringhio noi odieremmo te e quindi ti cacceremmo dal forum, al che ti verremmo a prendere a casa.


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche perché se odiassi Ringhio noi odieremmo te e quindi ti cacceremmo dal forum, al che ti verremmo a prendere a casa.



Mah, non voglio andare OT, ma non mi sembra amatissimo in questo Forum. Ho letto spesso insulti su di lui per la vicinanza a Galliani e altre cose. Per me era un uomo vero oltre che un centrocampista come si deve, al di là della tecnica.


----------



## .Nitro (23 Luglio 2015)

Personalmente Figo,soprattutto come apice,subito dopo Giggs che come continuità è stato anche migliore. Beckham per me grande ma in generale abbastanza sopravvalutato


----------



## Torros (23 Luglio 2015)

Figo e poi Giggs


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Era proprio quello UTD ad essere una macchina perfetta: Giggs - Scholes - Keane - Beckham. Uno dei migliori CC che io ricordi nell'era moderna.
> 
> Comunque Penny ha sollevato un caso non da poco. Un tempo le ali dovevano correre sulla fascia, dribblare, creare gioco e crossare in area. Oggi sono tutti trequartisti dirottati sull'esterno che pensano prima alla finalizzazione e poi al resto. L'ala vera si è estinta così come si sta estinguendo il trequartista [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]



Il calcio è cambiato, spesso l'esterno doveva arrangiarsi, spesso di punte in area ce n'erano due, era un altro calcio.

Ora il terzino c'è sempre ( e spesso c'è pure dall'altra parte, salgono contemporaneamente ) e di punta in area ce n'è solo una.

Ronaldinho e il Barcellona hanno cambiato tutto.

Raga la carriera di Giggs è irripetibile ma il talento e i picchi di rendimento di Luis Figo se li sogna.

Va anche detto che nessuno nel calcio colpisce ha colpito o colpirà il pallone meglio di David Beckham, perfetto.

Overmars invece era un giocatore che ti folgorava, che roba.

Stiamo parlando di mostri, riassumendo comunque: Figo.




Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche perché se odiassi Ringhio noi odieremmo te e quindi ti cacceremmo dal forum, al che ti verremmo a prendere a casa.



Mah, nessuno ha mai bussato alla mia porta


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2015)

Con tutto il rispetto non vedo davvero cosa centri in questa classifica Overmars..gli altri sono te leggende di cui è difficile dire chi sia stato il migliore...come picco di rendimento forse Figo, e anche come stile di gioco credo sia quello che più mi è piaciuto...


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto non vedo davvero cosa centri in questa classifica Overmars..gli altri sono te leggende di cui è difficile dire chi sia stato il migliore...come picco di rendimento forse Figo, e anche come stile di gioco credo sia quello che più mi è piaciuto...



Overmans è sottovalutatissimo nella storia del calcio


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Overmans è sottovalutatissimo nella storia del calcio



Overmars è senza dubbio stato fermato dagli infortuni in carriera ma non è un giocatore che comunque avrebbe lasciato chissà quale impronta...Era il classico giocatore che ogni anno sembrava in procinto di andare all'inter...Per dire lo reputo inferiore anche a uno come Luis Enrique, di certo non è ai livelli degli altri 3 che invece hanno dominato la scena calcistica per anni...In ogni caso ha militato in ottime formazioni e ha anche vinto qualche trofeo ma francamente non riesco a considerarlo uno che ha segnato la storia, manco del calcio olandese, figuriamoci di quello internazionale..


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Luglio 2015)

Giggs è il mio preferito, l'ala sinistra perfetta. 
Rapidissimo, gran piede e grandissima intelligenza, unico caso che ricordo di un giocatore arrivato a 40 anni ancora ad alti livelli in un ruolo dove si deve correre tantissimo.
La sua sfortuna è che ha sempre segnato relativamente poco..

Figo ha avuto 2-3 anni fenomenali, il pallone d'oro forse è stato un po' generoso ma nel primo Real di Raul era mostruoso.
Meno ala pura, più anarchico di Giggs, segnava però molto di più.

Beckham ha il miglior calcio della palla di sempre.
finto lento e finto vagabondo, in realtà era un duro e un professionista esemplare, ha un po' pagato l'immagine da fighetto-divo che spesso ha surclassato l'immagine da calciatore
Molto meno veloce degli altri 3, garantiva però un maggiore equilibrio tattico essendo l'unico (della storia?) in grado di crossare dalla trequarti con un taglio, una potenza e una precisione come se fosse da fondo campo, rimanendo così abbastanza arretrato da coprire l'eventuale ripartenza.

Overmars è di una-due categorie sotto gli altri 3.
Gli ingredienti per essere un campione li aveva tutti, ma era moscio da far paura, falliva sempre quando doveva fare il salto di qualità.
Anche gli infortuni non lo hanno aiutato, ma per dire un Robben è stato in grado di fare il fenomeno pur fra gli infortuni, lui invece no.

Vorrei fare una menzione per un giocatore che per un paio d'anni fu incredibile per poi sparire: Freddie Ljungberg.
Nel periodo all'Arsenal che aveva la (orribile) cresta viola, insieme a Pires, Henry e Bergkamp faceva letteralmente il panico


----------



## ps18ps (27 Luglio 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Giggs è il mio preferito, l'ala sinistra perfetta.
> Rapidissimo, gran piede e grandissima intelligenza, unico caso che ricordo di un giocatore arrivato a 40 anni ancora ad alti livelli in un ruolo dove si deve correre tantissimo.
> La sua sfortuna è che ha sempre segnato relativamente poco..
> 
> ...



concordo su tutto. Volevo solo aggiungere che da quando è stata riformata la premier, se non sbaglio nel 92/93, Giggs ha sempre fatto almeno un goal in campionato. Di Beckham mi piace ricordare che Capello all'inizio lo ha bollato come giocatore finito e poco professionale salvo poi ricredersi e dirlo pubblicamente.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Luglio 2015)

Bellissimo confronto.

Giggs e Overmars sono due miei grandi rimpianti, perché li ho visti giocare poco. Negli anni Novanta o avevi Tele+ o non vedevi niente della Premier, e io da piccolo avevo il mito di questi due calciatori: li immaginavo, li sognavo, leggevo le loro gesta, rubavo qualche fotogramma qua e là, registravo le partite di Champios e costruivo la mia immagine personale.

Ovviamente poi ho avuto modo di seguire la seconda parte della carriera di Giggs, così come Overmars in Spagna.

Beckham è un giocatore a cui mi sono molto affezionato perché sottovalutato da tutto il mondo del calcio. Molti lo considerano un mediocre, mentre è stato un grandissimo. Magari non un fenomeno, ma un grande calciatore e un grande uomo di sport. Sono fiero di averlo avuto al Milan, dove ha dimostrato professionalità e serietà.

Figo nei suoi anni migliori, soprattutto a cavallo dell'Europeo 1998, era qualcosa di meraviglioso. Il Portogallo con lui e Rui Costa era tra le mie nazionali preferite.

Il premio alla carriera lo darei a Giggs, capace di fare la differenza anche a 40 anni.
Il pallone d'oro per il picco di carriera lo darei a Figo.

Un Gunner come [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] non poteva non provare simpatia per il mitico Marc


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Luglio 2015)

Il destro di backham era qualcosa di magico.
É stato un mio sogno vederlo indossare la nostra maglia e se non fosse stato per quella ameba di allegri probabilmente avrebbe chiuso da noi la carriera,e sarebbe stato bellissimo.
Mi ha colpito moltissimo come professionalità e dedizione,per me un campione vero.
Figo gran giocatore ,però come uomo mi ha sempre detto poco.
Giggs un campione che ha fatto storia,emozionante specialmente anche nelle ultime uscite dove ha dato sempre prova di gran classe nonostante l età.
Overmars me lo ricordo più in nazionale ,con zenden...era una grande Olanda quella...


----------



## Black (27 Luglio 2015)

Per me Figo è sopra a tutti gli altri, poi nell'ordine Giggs, Beckham e Overmars.

Ma tra questi il mio idolo è senz'altro Giggs, il mio ideale come ala! certo che parlare di questi fenomeni e poi ripensare agli scarsoni che vestono il rossonero adesso....


----------



## Eziomare (5 Agosto 2015)

manca Donadoni ragazzi...io comunque tra questi sceglierei Luis Figo a mani basse, poi Giggs.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mah, nessuno ha mai bussato alla mia porta


Dead man walking


----------



## devils milano (13 Agosto 2015)

scusate il ritardo...dal mio punto di vista il piu completo era Giggs...gli altri erano tutte ali diverse tra loro..Beckham piede educato,fine e calibrato ma non velocissimo..Overmars al massimo della condizione e libero dagli infortuni era velocissimo,imprendibile,all'Ajax di Van Gaal faceva veramente paura..forse Figo era quello che piu si avvicinava a Giggs..tuttavia ha avuto piu pubblicità grazie alle maglie del Real e del Barcellona..mentre Giggs è stato la bandiera dello United ( se avesse avuto la stessa pubblicità del lusitano,il pallone d'oro lo avrebbe vinto ).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2015)

Prima di tutto voglio fare un discorso a parte per Beckham, non per ragioni tecniche ma per ragioni tattiche, perché Becks l'ho sempre visto come un'ala rubata alla regia in mezzo al campo, infatti l'inglese si presentava come un'ala atipica, poco mobile ma che sopperiva con immense qualità tecniche, cioè passaggi, visione e lanci lunghi degni dei migliori registi di ogni tempo.
"Escludendo" l'inglese, passiamo ad Overmars: Marc lo metto un gradino più in basso, dotato di ottima tecnica ma giocatore particolarmente fisico, tarchiato, tozzo, duro da buttarlo a terra che faceva dell'esplosività e dell'allungo la sua arma vincente, il fisico è stata una sua qualità e paradossalmente la sua croce visti gli infortuni patiti che lo hanno indubbiamente limitato, infatti dopo aver perso le sue doti fisiche, come giocatore, si è ridimensionato parecchio. 
A questo punto restano Figo e Giggs e tra i due preferisco non scegliere, li metto entrambi al primo posto in questo quartetto: Figo secondo me prevale su Giggs per fantasia, inventiva e tecnica assoluta; anche Giggs dotato di tecnica eccezionale ma forse qualcosina in meno rispetto al portoghese, tuttavia di Ryan mi prendo la continuità, una costanza che al contrario Figo può soltanto sognare, una continuità che ha reso il gallese una pagina della storia del calcio, al pari di un Maldini o di uno Zanetti.


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto voglio fare un discorso a parte per Beckham, non per ragioni tecniche ma per ragioni tattiche, perché Becks l'ho sempre visto come un'ala rubata alla regia in mezzo al campo, infatti l'inglese si presentava come un'ala atipica, poco mobile ma che sopperiva con immense qualità tecniche, cioè passaggi, visione e lanci lunghi degni dei migliori registi di ogni tempo.
> "Escludendo" l'inglese, passiamo ad Overmars: Marc lo metto un gradino più in basso, dotato di ottima tecnica ma giocatore particolarmente fisico, tarchiato, tozzo, duro da buttarlo a terra che faceva dell'esplosività e dell'allungo la sua arma vincente, il fisico è stata una sua qualità e paradossalmente la sua croce visti gli infortuni patiti che lo hanno indubbiamente limitato, infatti dopo aver perso le sue doti fisiche, come giocatore, si è ridimensionato parecchio.
> A questo punto restano Figo e Giggs e tra i due preferisco non scegliere, li metto entrambi al primo posto in questo quartetto: Figo secondo me prevale su Giggs per fantasia, inventiva e tecnica assoluta; anche Giggs dotato di tecnica eccezionale ma forse qualcosina in meno rispetto al portoghese, tuttavia di Ryan mi prendo la continuità, una costanza che al contrario Figo può soltanto sognare, una continuità che ha reso il gallese una pagina della storia del calcio, al pari di un Maldini o di uno Zanetti.



Tra questi oserei quasi direi che Beckham è quello con più classe. Comunque aveva una visione fuori dal comune sì. E mi fa piacere ne hai ricordato il lancio lungo, molto bello da vedere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tra questi oserei quasi direi che Beckham è quello con più classe. Comunque aveva una visione fuori dal comune sì. E mi fa piacere ne hai ricordato il lancio lungo, molto bello da vedere


Il lancio lungo è la prima cosa che mi viene in mente se penso a Beckham e se mi permetti un'eresia, secondo me in questo fondamentale supera anche Pirlo. Becks era capace di metterti una palla sul piede a più di 40 metri di distanza, pazzesco e un giocatore così, con la sua classe, l'avrei voluto vedere davanti alla difesa piuttosto che sulla fascia dove le doti devono essere di velocista, proprio come gli altri tre del topic.


----------



## Serginho (15 Agosto 2015)

Figo il migliore per me, giocatore di classe pura bravo sia tecnicamente che atleticamente, un vero e proprio fenomeno. Beckham secondo, tantissima qualita', un destro magico praticamente un trequartista/regista spostato sulla fascia. Giggs una leggenda ma e' quello che rispetto agli altri due mi e' piaciuto meno. Overmars una vera e propria ala che per via degli infortuni non ha reso quanto gli altri del topic, per me il quarto


----------

